# Scabs on Buck



## maritown (May 18, 2017)

Hello all!
About two weeks ago our youngest buck (he's just over a year now) had what looked like bug bites on the bottom of his scrotum.  We applied some anti inflammatory powder for a few days and put it out of our minds.  However, it has now gotten significantly worse, and he now has new scabs around his anus.

So, they initially looked like bug bites but have now transformed to chunky almost fungus like scabs all over his testicles.  His penis also looks a little irritated, but no scabs there.  Could this be some kind of urine scald?  Has anyone seen anything like this before?  The buck he is with is as clean as a whistle.


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2017)

That doesn't look healthy or comfortable... Looks to me like it may be a mite infestation... But I don't know. @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @ragdollcatlady @frustratedearthmother @animalmom  Or any of the other (many) goat folks?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2017)

This is not urine scald. They can't pee on their scrotum. He also has scabs around the anus.
This is a mite/lice infestation that has caused this more than likely. You may have a fungal infection on top of that as well.

Easily taken care of though.

Just so you know... this has been one of the worst years I have ever seen as far as mites/lice goes.
It is on every FB goat site & every forum.... it is crazy how bad this is this year.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 19, 2017)

I agree, my first thought is mites, second infection. Last year and again this year, the mites have been worse than before, though it seems like a few of my goats show more extreme loads than the others, even some in the same pens.


----------



## maritown (May 20, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> This is not urine scald. They can't pee on their scrotum. He also has scabs around the anus.
> This is a mite/lice infestation that has caused this more than likely. You may have a fungal infection on top of that as well.
> 
> Easily taken care of though.
> ...



Hahaha, I meant from my other buck ;-)

But I agree that is likely.  Will Ivomec orally take care of it? I was also going to wash with an antibotic wash.


----------



## lalabugs (May 21, 2017)

Ivomec orally will not take care of it. Ivomec subq will though. Just a fare warning it stings. Some will take it easy, some will freak out. It seems to be bad here. Along with lice, almost everyone around here has been dealing with it. The dosage I was given is 1cc per 100lbs. Given 7 days apart. Up to 3 treatments.


----------

